# were are you from?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PA, still hutning mostly. Doesn't work well though- there are tons of idiots and the deer are few and usually pretty spooked. Between work and school assignments, I'm so pressed for time I didn't even get a shot at a deer this year.


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

Florida,and i still hunt mostly with a bow but every once in a while ill bring out the 300wsm and get one.I have used dogs before its fun but just not for me.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hey kegan sorry to hear you didnt get a shot at a deer... but there is always next year.
by the way california is really hard state to hunt we have alot of idiots also:angry: and few deer. but if you do the proper scouting and play your hand right you might just have some good luck...
good luck kegan in the future and good hunting.


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

eastern kentucky....stand and blind huntin...


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Kegan, you know you're always more than welcome to hunt the best state in the country when time and money permits 

We can spot and stalk, sit a blind or treestand, and still hunt!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Im from upstate New York. Around here we pretty much just treestand hunt.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

southeast iowa
great Deer with Potential if the neighbors wouldnt shoot em when they score about 3in
Was trapping on the neighbors this morning and saw a 140in buck with 2 in drop tines
but yeah it is mostly sitting here
if iam bored i will walk through a minor bedding area on a windy day


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Missouri. Stand hunting.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

have to agree az. is an amazing state. i will be on a deer hunt in january.. i have to redeem myself



AZHUNTER10 said:


> Kegan, you know you're always more than welcome to hunt the best state in the country when time and money permits
> i have to agree az. is an amazing state. i will be on a deer hunt in january.. i have to redeem myself
> 
> We can spot and stalk, sit a blind or treestand, and still hunt!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

San Diego


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

I guess I'm just sort of upset because this is my last year of highschool- and to hunt here at home (going to Florida after I graduate)- and the end of the early bow season came and went... and I didn't have a bow:zip:!

I guess I'll have to borrow my dad's rifle for some freexzer filling. Not much fun though.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Texas and i hunt deer hogs and turkey


----------



## fiona123 (Nov 16, 2009)

from Florida,but my skill..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

all over, started in idaho then onto alaska. After moving around in AK for a while, i moved to MN


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

Hawaii, spot and stock mouflon and goats.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I live in central Florida and for deer we sit in treestands over foodplots with corn feeders and sometimes with hogs we drive around and shoot them, walk into hunting spots and sneak in to shoot one, or hunt them like we hunt deer.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

brighton michigan:shade:


----------



## Caleb ConDoin (Jul 4, 2008)

I live in central new jersey. If I want to hunt all I have to do is drive around the 'burbs at night and at least 3 deer jump in front of your car. Imagine if I had a bow while my dad drives......drive by hunting.....


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bismarck ND


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Caleb ConDoin said:


> I live in central new jersey. If I want to hunt all I have to do is drive around the 'burbs at night and at least 3 deer jump in front of your car. Imagine if I had a bow while my dad drives......drive by hunting.....


People actually do that here. It's called roadhunting and it is the least ethical and most despicable thing a hunter can do.:thumbs_do


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

the pride of the south GA


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> People actually do that here. It's called roadhunting and it is the least ethical and most despicable thing a hunter can do.:thumbs_do


It's illegal over here and thank God, those people make hunters look like savage knuckledraggers.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> It's illegal over here and thank God, those people make hunters look like savage knuckledraggers.


I consider myself a savage and I have family that qualify as knuckledraggers- that being said, roadhunters are lower than that. More along the lines of "humanized pond scum".

Of course, then you have to argue, "but pond scum has natural benefits. Those jerks don't." Taking that in consideration, you realize yes, that's very true...


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

if im not mistaken here in cali you can road hunt but u have to be outside of the car...
but ive seen people shoot deer in archery only using a rifle... while driving:thumbs_do
and the fish and game srent aloud to give them a citation....:thumbs_do
ya california is screwed up we have some big deer here but they are always getting eaten by the mountain lions and of course in california you cant hunt them..:angry:


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I am from Jonesboro,Arkansas. Any one else from Jonesboro?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Laporte, Indiana


----------



## doeeater (Dec 2, 2008)

dunn county wisconsin. I am about 30 miles from buffalo county. I hunt all river bottums, and bluffs. tons of fields and I have about 20 acres of food plots on 4 farms. large deer and bear here. and road hunting is illegal here to unless your handicapt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Caleb ConDoin said:


> I live in central new jersey. If I want to hunt all I have to do is drive around the 'burbs at night and at least 3 deer jump in front of your car. Imagine if I had a bow while my dad drives......drive by hunting.....


I hope you're not proud of that....:thumbs_do


----------



## Caleb ConDoin (Jul 4, 2008)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> I hope you're not proud of that....:thumbs_do


Ummm no it was a joke I have never actually done that, it just popped itno my head and honestly I don't like hunting. I have killed a few turkeys in the woods behind my house but that is about it, but the part about deer always jumping in front of your car is true.

Also why the 3rd degree burn about something that obviously was not supposed to be taken seriously, I mean really...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Caleb ConDoin said:


> Also why the 3rd degree burn about something that obviously was not supposed to be taken seriously, I mean really...


Okay, we have no idea that you were joking. You have to realize that there HAVE been people on here that have made comments like that and they were completely serious. Further, as hunters anything that gives the sport a bad reputation is killing us. The whole "stick together no matter what" is what's going to kill and pubilc opinion of hunting if we condone such behavior.


----------



## Caleb ConDoin (Jul 4, 2008)

kegan said:


> Okay, we have no idea that you were joking. You have to realize that there HAVE been people on here that have made comments like that and they were completely serious. Further, as hunters anything that gives the sport a bad reputation is killing us. The whole "stick together no matter what" is what's going to kill and pubilc opinion of hunting if we condone such behavior.


O well I'm sorry, it is very hard to be sarcastic on the internet...


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

oregon


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Caleb ConDoin said:


> O well I'm sorry, it is very hard to be sarcastic on the internet...


I'm hoping _that _wasn't sarcasm as well. Because I was serious- and I have been on the recieving end of misunderstandings more than enough to know things can get out of hand when people simply misread a quote.

And again, unethical hunting tactics are a very delicate area for alot of people who _do_ hunt. In a way it would be akin to walking into a Catholic mass and starting to talk about abortion. Do you understand how offensively that can be percieved?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

cali hunter said:


> if im not mistaken here in cali you can road hunt but u have to be outside of the car...
> but ive seen people shoot deer in archery only using a rifle... while driving:thumbs_do
> and the fish and game srent aloud to give them a citation....:thumbs_do
> ya california is screwed up we have some big deer here but they are always getting eaten by the mountain lions and of course in california you cant hunt them..:angry:


Depends on your county.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Depends on your county.


ya ur right it does and sanberdino county is ******ed so us archery hunters cant do crap about them shooting deer in archery only zones.:frusty:


----------

